# Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?



## Fischotte (9. August 2012)

Petri heil,

wollte morgen (*u.a.*) das erstemal gezielt auf Karpfen angeln,
nun aber meine Fragen; 

*welche Montage ist die einfachste und fängigste?

wo stehen jetzt die Karpfen; eher am Grund oder an der Oberfläche?*


ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die Schupper (im Sommer) eher die Nahrung an der Oberfläche suchen, wäre es ja eig. das einfachste mit einer Pilotkugel Montage und Schwimmbrot zu versuchen, wie sind da die erfolgsaussichten (ohne vorher anzufüttern ? )


*
wollte morgen ab 18 Uhr bis zum nächsten morgen ca. 9 Uhr ansitzen, wann wäre die beste Fangzeit?*


----------



## redfeed (9. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*


----------



## HSV1887 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

Naja, dazu gibts es auch schon tausende Threads....

Das mit dem Schwimmbrot kannst du abends eigentlich vergessen.
Am besten schaust du am Tage mal wo sich die Karpfen rumtreiben und positionierst dort abends ne Grundrute mit Mais oder Boilie und du hast alle Chancen nen Karpfen zu fangen.


----------



## NR.9 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

Sehe ich ähnlich ... lieber bisl anfüttern und dann ne einfache Festbleimontage auf Grund.

Die Schwimmbrot Methode versuch mal ganz früh morgens... und lass eine grelle rote oder gelbe Pilotkugel weg. Schlaue Karpfen meiden diese Farben an der Oberfläche.


----------



## Fischotte (9. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

ich habe eine Yaris Trend Karpfenrute, jaja, genau die für 20 Euro, da ich aber nicht weiss wieviel WG die verträgt wollte ich jetzt mal fragen bis wieviel die verträgt?

und wie sieht so eine Karpfen Grundmontage aus?
mit oder ohne Laufpose, bzw. Feststellpose?

Habe zwar Funkbissanzeiger, aber wollte trotzdem wissen...


----------



## HSV1887 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

Eine Grundmontage ist ohne Pose, sonst wäre es ja ne Posenmontage...

Was hat die Rute für nen Testkurve? Da steht ne Zahl vor der Bezeichnung lbs.


----------



## NR.9 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

Also deine Yaris Trend Rute schaft bei 3lbs. locker bis 100gr. aber für eine gescheite Festbleimontage reichen ab 60gr. - ich fische bei 3lbs Ruten um die 80-90gr. und an meinen 3,5lbs um weiter raus zukommen auch mal bis zu 140gr.

Ich zeige mal eins der einfachsten Karpfenmontagen mit Haarvorfach...
Dazu braucht man nicht viel - ein bisl Rig Tube auf die Hauptschnur (ca.30-50cm), dann ein Inlineblei mit auf die Hauptschnur. Einen Tönchen Karabiner oder wahlweise nur Tönchen wenn man die Vorfächer anknoten will. Das Tönchen wird ins Blei gezogen und der Tube (Schlauch) wird oben ins Blei gezogen. Nun kann man am Karabiner einfach seine Vorfächer einhängen. Vorfach ist normales Boilievorfach (wie oben gezeigt) die ich meist zwischen 10-20cm fische. 


Wenn du an der Oberfläche fischen willst mit Brot lass die Pose weg - nimm einen schwimmenden Sbirolino, wenn Pilotkugel dann unauffällig (weiss,schwarz,braun,grün) und ein ca.150-200cm Vorfach (ambesten FluroCarbon). Also eine Montage die dem stationären Forellenfischen abgekukt wurde.


----------



## Fischotte (9. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Also deine Yaris Trend Rute schaft bei 3lbs. locker bis 100gr. aber für eine gescheite Festbleimontage reichen ab 60gr. - ich fische bei 3lbs Ruten um die 80-90gr. und an meinen 3,5lbs um weiter raus zukommen auch mal bis zu 140gr.
> 
> Ich zeige mal eins der einfachsten Karpfenmontagen mit Haarvorfach...
> Dazu braucht man nicht viel - ein bisl Rig Tube auf die Hauptschnur (ca.30-50cm), dann ein Inlineblei mit auf die Hauptschnur. Einen Tönchen Karabiner oder wahlweise nur Tönchen wenn man die Vorfächer anknoten will. Das Tönchen wird ins Blei gezogen und der Tube (Schlauch) wird oben ins Blei gezogen. Nun kann man am Karabiner einfach seine Vorfächer einhängen. Vorfach ist normales Boilievorfach (wie oben gezeigt) die ich meist zwischen 10-20cm fische.
> ...





wie sehen denn die erfolgsquoten beim nachtangeln aus?
steht der karpfen dann nicht eher am Grund, oder hätte ich auch gute Chancen an der Oberfläche?


----------



## HSV1887 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*



Fischotte schrieb:


> wie sehen denn die erfolgsquoten beim nachtangeln aus?
> steht der karpfen dann nicht eher am Grund, oder hätte ich auch gute Chancen an der Oberfläche?



Wir haben dir doch schon für abends zur Grundmontage geraten.


----------



## Fischotte (9. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

hier mal die Yaris Trend (die hier ja unglaublich gute bewertungen (für den mageren Preis) erhalten hat;

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...esti-Carp-12ft-275lb-Hammerpreis_p7667_x2.htm


*...ist jetzt sogar um 5 Euro gestiegen;-)


also könnte ich bis max. 90 g. WG rauswerfen....

würde dann aber eher bis 80 g. WG werfen!

reicht das denn aus bei der Grundmontage?
wie gesagt, das Gewässer ist ein kleiner Baggersee!
*


----------



## HSV1887 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

Da steht sogar bei daß sie ein Wurfgewicht von 90g hat...............
Ist also ne 2,75lbs-Rute.


----------



## Schucki (9. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

Hi,

ich fische selber die Trend Ruten. Sind aber keine 3lbs sonder nur 2.75 lbs. Werfe immer 80g und gelegentlich mit PVA. 100g sind m.M.n möglich wobei du dann evtl. an Weite verlierst. 80g sollten auf jeden Fall reichen.


----------



## Fischotte (9. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

ja alles klar, vielen dank auch dir für den tipp, werde es am abend mal mit der grundmontage versuchen,
wann sind die beisszeiten denn  beim karpfen (in der nacht - zum morgen ? )


und für das grundblei; reichen da bis 80 g. aus, beim stillem gewässer ?

ausserdem habe ich nur die üblichen birnenbleie (also nicht die teuren "getarnten" bleie, ist das hinderlich?


----------



## Schucki (9. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

Hi,

ob die Karpfen eher Abends oder eher Morgens beißen das ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich. 

Ja, 80g sollten auf jeden Fall reichen! Habe auch keine besonderen Bleie und bekomme auch Bisse.


----------



## HSV1887 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

Nen Birnenblei reicht völlig und 80g ist mit der rute völlig ok.

Und Beißzeiten kann man dir nicht vorzählen, das ist dann wenn der Fisch beißt, kann man vorher nicht sagen.
Wär ja auch langweilig.
Das ist mal um 23 Uhr, oder auch mal um 2 oder um 4............


----------



## NR.9 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

Bei mir beissen sie immer dann wenn ich am tiefsten schlafe...
Bei ein Birnenblei muss man eben bisl improvisieren um daraus eine Festbleimontage zu machen aber ist kein Problem.
Das Oberflächenangeln lohnt Nachts nicht - schmeiss morgens bei hell werden Brot ins Wasser - wenn Karpfen steigen ist es ein Versuch wert. Ansonsten fressen Karpfen meistens vom Grund - AUCH IM SOMMER !!!
Und nochmal als Tipp - warum in Sachen Wurfgewicht so genau - der Selbshakeffekt ist ab ca.50-60gr. gegeben - und warum die Rute mit unnötig schweren Bleien quälen wenn man nicht weit raus muss. Moto - so leicht wie möglich - so schwer wie nötig...


----------



## HSV1887 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Motto - so leicht wie möglich - so schwer wie nötig...



Wahre Worte


----------



## Fischotte (9. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

@ ALLE

vielen dank erstmal für die guten tipps!


werde am tage bis zur dämmerung mal oberflächenköder /schwimmbrot/ auf Pilotkugel versuchen, danach umrüsten auf grundmontage mit max. 80 g. WG. auf Tauwurm (oder gibts nen besseren köder für die nacht ? ) 

habe mal von nem kumpel gehört das man die bleie auch in kleber und dann in sand bzw. lehm eintauchen soll >>> getartes blei...
ist dieses unbedingt notwenig bzw. erforderlich um an bessere Erfolge zu kommen ?


----------



## NR.9 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

Meinst du das du Tags bis Dämmerung an der Oberfläche was geht mit Karpfen ? Denke eher nicht ...

Um es genauer definieren zu können müsste man mal wissen wie gross der See ist, wie tief, wie der Bestand und die Grösse der zu erwartenden Karpfen ist.
Bei mir geht das Oberflächenangeln nur morgens im Sommer zwischen 4-6uhr.
Ich rate dir zu einer durchgängigen Taktik wenn du nur eine Nacht machen wills, ansonsten ist gefahr gross zu blanken.
Mach dir nen kl. Futterplatz (zb.Mais) und leg deine Ruten drauf. Wenn was beisst gut, wenn nicht wäre eine zweite Nacht aufschlussreicher ob es evtl. am Platz lag oder evtl. am Köder...

Tauwurm - mmmhhhh wäre Nachts zu viel Aalgefahr...
Lieber eine Maiskette am Haar oder Frolic am Haar


----------



## Fischotte (10. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

ja ob karpfen oder andere beifänge, das ist mir egal, wenn die größe stimmt, habe ja auch nur eine karpfenrute, wollte von 22 bis um 1 uhr sowieso mit einer aalgrundmontage auf tauwurm angeln, aale sind gewiss...

nach der dämmerung hör ich mal auf euren rat nund leg für den karpfen auf grundmontage aus...

dann habe ich aber noch 1 rute liegen...wüsste dann nicht wie dich diese montieren könnte...


und nach 1 uhr würde die aalrute auch wieder frei sein...


wie würdet ihr mit den ruten verfahren?


...man angeln ist so komplex!!!!


----------



## HSV1887 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*



Fischotte schrieb:


> ...man angeln ist so komplex!!!!



Angeln ist dann komplex wenn man es sich komplex macht.

Habe dich in deinem Hechtthread schon gefragt warum du nach 01:00 nicht mehr auf Aal angeln willst? Die gehen dann nicht schlafen, die fressen auch nach 01:00...


----------



## Fischotte (10. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

an der weser, wo ich und nen kumpel bis ca. 5 uhr ausgehalten haben, ging auf aal nach 1 uhr nix mehr, die waren satt...

deshalb fragte ich was es noch für alternativen gäbe, für die nachtangelei, hauptsache es beisst und wird nicht müde>>> catch & release! ausser bei großen;-)


----------



## HSV1887 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

Du kannst nicht weil Du EINMAL nach 01:00 keine Aale mehr gefangen hast draus schließen daß Aale anch 01:00 eh nicht mehr beißen, ich habe einige Aale in der Nacht gefangen.

Das ist so ähnlich wie wenn du über ne Straße gehen willst und da kommt kein LKW der dich platt fahren könnte, das bedeutet nicht daß um die Uhrzeit dort nie ein LKW vorbeikommt und du nicht mehr links und rechts gucken mußt.


----------



## teilzeitgott (10. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

fischotte, du angelst sicher erst ganz kurz, diese fragen sind lustig und wenn man dir was sagt, fragst du ob du es nicht doch anders machen sollst.
du willst karpfen fangen?
beifänge sind erwünscht ?
warum alles so schwer machen ?
du hast 3 ruten, dosenmais auf 6 haken und grundblei , bißchen anfüttern und los geht die wilde fahrt.
das sind doch nun wirklich sachen , die jeder anfänger wissen sollte , oder wird heut zu tage in der sportfischerpfüfung nicht einmal mehr die allerkleinsten grundsätze des angelns beigebracht ?


----------



## PulleWB (10. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

Ist der Fischereischein überhaupt vorhanden?


----------



## NR.9 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

Ja und nach dem Catch and Release nur nicht die Großen hat sich für mich die Sache erledigt... 
3 Ruten - 6 Haken ... geil...hehehe


----------



## HSV1887 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

er wird wohl nen 6er Haken meinen....

Wobei noch erwähnt werden sollte daß man nciht überall mit 3 Ruten fischen darf. Meines Wissens ist das eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## teilzeitgott (10. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

ja, ich meinte 6 er haken 

ob der fischereischein vorhanden ist frage ich mich auch ein wenig ;+

und stimmt, überall sind natürlich keine 3 ruten erlaubt, ich habe das glück mit 3 ruten angeln zu dürfen.


----------



## Angler 212 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

ich würde so vorgehen:

*Schritt 1:* Du fahrst zum Gewässer und kuckst wo die heißen Stellen sind (Krautkanten, Seerosen, ins Wasser gefallene Bäume,...) oder ob sich Karpfen an der Oberfläche Aufhalten. 
Las dein Angelzeug noch im Auto, bis auf ein bischen Mais, den wirfst du an deine Angelstelle.

*Schritt 2:* Wenn du ein wenig Angefüttert hast, gehst du wieder zum Auto und hollst deine Tackle und bringst es zum Angelplatz.

Schritt 3: Ordne deinen Angelplatz, sodass du im Falle eines nächtlichen Bisses innerhalb von Sekunden alles findest.

*Schritt 4:* Falls Karpfen an der Oberfläche sind werf eine halbe Semmel etwa 1 Meter von ihnen entfernt ins Wasser und schau ob sie überhaupt die Semmel beachten und fressen.

*Schritt 5:* Sind die Karpfen an der Oberfläche beiswillig, dann knote gleich an deine Hauptschnur ein Haken der größe 2 bis 6 und beködere deine Montage mit einer viertelten Semmel. Lass die Pilotpose weg, sie verschreckt die Karpfen nur. Tauche dann die Semmel ins Wasser um etwas mehr Wg. zu haben und wirf dann aus. Bei einen Biss warte kurz 2 Sekunden und schlag dann an. 

*Schritt 6:* Sind keine Karpfen an der Oberfläche zu sehen, benutzt du eine Grundmontage. Ein einfaches Inline-Rig reicht aus. Ein Blei von ca. 70gr reicht völlig aus. Du kannst aber auch, wenn du dich damit wohler fühlst, ein 90gr Blei benutzen. Die Farbe des Bleis und ob es getarnt ist oder nicht wird immer als extrem wichtig empfunden, dabei ist es viel wichtiger das du an der richtigen Stelle Angelst. Dein Vorfach sollte eine länge von ca 15cm besitzen und mit einen Hacken der Größe 2 bis 6 bestückt sein. Eine Haarmontage ist natürlich von Vorteil. Das Haar bestückst du mit ungefähr 6 Maiskörner. Wirf dann aus, spann die Schnur und leg sie dann in den elektronischen Bissanzeiger. 
Mit der anderen Rute machst du genau das gleiche. _(Tipp am Rande: Wenn du an zwei verschiedenen Spots angelst, sinken deine Chancen auf eine Schneidernacht.) _

*Schritt 7*: Zwischen 22 und 23 Uhr hollst du eine Rute ein und wechselst auf eine Aal-Montage: Freilaufendes Blei(zwischen 20-60gr) auf der Hauptschnur, Perle, Wirbel, Vorfach mit einen Haken der größe 2 bis 6 und als Köder ein Tauwurm oder einen kleinen KöFi. 
Dann Folgt das gleiche Spiel wie bei den Karpfenruten: Auswerfen, Schnur spannen, in Bissanzeiger legen.

*Schritt 8*: Ca. um 5 Uhr hällst du nochmal nach Oberflächen-Karpfen ausschau. Falls du welche entdeckst befolge Schritt 5.

*Schritt 9:* Hol ca. um 6 Uhr deine Aalrute ein und wechsel wieder Auf deine Karfpen Rute.

*Schritt 10*: Stell dein Ergebniss der Nacht ins Board:m


mfg. Angler 212


----------



## NR.9 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

|muahah:|good:|muahahas ist 100pro zuviel...


----------



## Angler 212 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

ABER genau


----------



## bechi (10. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

das is perfekt für nen anfänger erklärt 

ich hoffe Fischotte nun sind deine fragen geklärt


----------



## Fischotte (10. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*

@ Angler 212

vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Erklärung,
werde es ganz genauso mal ausprobieren und dann spätestens wenn ich jetzt mal los war vom Ergebnis berichten!



@ PulleWB

ja der schein ist vorhanden, nur was machen wenn man im kurs KEINE praxis gelert bekommen hat?
ausserdem habe ich meinen schein noch nicht so lange, war diesbezüglich auch noch nicht oft am wasser, bis auf ein paar mal ansitz auf aal und forelle-schleppen!
ausserdem ist dies doch ein anglerforum wo fragen (auch wenn diese für angler die schon jahrzehnte angelerfahrung haben noch so dämlich erscheinen) erlaubt sein dürfen!
ausserdem durch nachfragen lernt man doch;-)


----------



## John Carp(enter) (11. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*



Fischotte schrieb:


> @ PulleWB
> 
> ja der schein ist vorhanden, nur was machen wenn man im kurs KEINE praxis gelert bekommen hat?
> ausserdem habe ich meinen schein noch nicht so lange, war diesbezüglich auch noch nicht oft am wasser, bis auf ein paar mal ansitz auf aal und forelle-schleppen!
> ...




Seh ich auch so, vor allem, wenn es mal nett und vor allem höflich formuliert ist. Kennt man ja inzwischen auch anders in Foren. Getreu dem Motto: "Hey alda sach ma wo ich de fisch fangen kann mann und zwar pronto!"


----------



## mabo1992 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Das erstemal auf Karpfen, aber wie?*



> ausserdem ist dies doch ein anglerforum wo fragen (auch wenn diese für angler die schon jahrzehnte angelerfahrung haben noch so dämlich erscheinen) erlaubt sein dürfen!



|abgelehn|abgelehn|abgelehn Nein Spaß beiseite

Ist Richtig haben wir haben auch nur blanke Theorie gelernt und bezüglich Montagen etc. war man auf sich allein gestellt. Angeln lernt man erst am Wasser und dann sind solche Fragen auch vollkomm Ok. Auch wenn andere das lächerlich finden und meine Meinung dazu nicht grade zimperlich ausfällt.Aber egal Petri Heil am Wasser hast ja jetzt alles gesagt bekomm


----------

